# Disk permissions



## rex27 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi...

got a mac recently and i'm having a few problems with the disk permissions with tiger...

i have a few cd-rws and dvd-ram disks that i used on my old windows machine but when i try to write to them on the mac i can't because i don't have permission

when i try to change the permissions with disk utility, i can't because the boxes are all greyed-out....

appreciate ur time


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i have to admit that i've never used either of those kinds of disks before, on the mac, or windows. but as far as i know, the permissions are set by the program that created the disk in the 1st place. the repair permissions found in the disk utility is only for the boot drive, to set things up for the os and key apps to work correctly. all other permissions are set in the get info box. but in your screen shot it shows as read only, will no option to change that. so this leads me to believe that the mac os does not know how to change the permissions on that disk, or it has been locked out from doing so. can you erase the disks in the erase tab from within disk utility? if not, then the disk might of been set up not to allow any other computer, or burning app, to write to them, as in the disk was closed in some way. also, have you made sure that the mac's drive can write to dvd-ram disks? some do not have that option.


----------



## rex27 (Jan 23, 2007)

oh well, thanks anyway....at least i can access the files and i could always get new disks.


----------

